# ezjail-admin update -u  on 11.2-RELEASE-p10 - failed with errors



## Dmitry D (May 15, 2019)

Hello!

After updating host system I try to update jail


```
ezjail-admin update -u
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.2-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 11.2-RELEASE-p10.
No updates are available to install.
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.2-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be added as part of updating to 11.2-RELEASE-p10:
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Qostanay
/usr/src/contrib/ntp/libntp/xsbprintf.c
/usr/src/contrib/sqlite3/Makefile.fallback
/usr/src/contrib/wpa/hostapd/README-MULTI-AP
... ...
/usr/src/contrib/wpa/wpa_supplicant/vs2005/wpa_passphrase/wpa_passphrase.vcproj
/usr/src/contrib/wpa/wpa_supplicant/vs2005/wpa_supplicant
/usr/src/contrib/wpa/wpa_supplicant/vs2005/wpa_supplicant.sln
/usr/src/contrib/wpa/wpa_supplicant/vs2005/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.vcproj
/usr/src/contrib/wpa/wpa_supplicant/vs2005/wpasvc
/usr/src/contrib/wpa/wpa_supplicant/vs2005/wpasvc/wpasvc.vcproj
Installing updates...mkdir: /usr/jails/newjail//boot: No such file or directory
mtree: /usr/jails/newjail//boot/kernel: No such file or directorymtree: /usr/jails/newjail//boot/kernel.old: No such file or directory

touch: /usr/jails/newjail//boot/kernel.old/.freebsd-update: No such file or directory
Could not create kernel backup directory
```

Command finished with error.
Please help me to solve this problem.
FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p10 
ezjail 3.4.2_1


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2019)

It seems to croak on making a backup of the kernel, which is odd as jails don't have a kernel so it shouldn't even attempt to do this. 

My server also needs an update and I'm using ezjail there too. I'll see if I get the same error or not.


----------



## guidors (Jun 25, 2019)

I just got exactly the same error with the same ezjail version and updaring to the same patch release. How did you eventually solve this?


----------



## byrnejb (Jun 27, 2019)

Did *ezjail-admin update -u* actually fail or did it simply end with the following:


```
. . .
The following files will be added as part of updating to 12.0-RELEASE-p6:
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Qostanay
Installing updates...mkdir: /usr/jails/newjail//boot: No such file or directory
mtree: /usr/jails/newjail//boot/kernel.old: No such file or directory
mtree: /usr/jails/newjail//boot/kernel: No such file or directory
touch: /usr/jails/newjail//boot/kernel.old/.freebsd-update: No such file or directory
Could not create kernel backup directory
[user@hostname]#
```

If there were no other error messages then* ezjail-admin update -u* did not fail. It just produced a misleading message. Jails do not have kernels so there is nothing to backup. Also, if you are upgrading from one version of the base OS to another then be sure to follow the steps described in the handbook regarding the proper use of *ezjail-admin update -U -s <jail freebsd-version>.  *A lesson I (re)learned at considerable cost.


----------

